
UX factors Contributing to 460 “Pilot-Error” Experiences in Aircraft (1947) - walterbell
http://collections.uakron.edu/cdm/ref/collection/p15960coll1/id/25524
======
cmurf
A 72 year old human interface, user interface and user experience discussion.
You can see quite a bit of the recommendations in aircraft produce within a
decade after this report. The typical single engine airplane from Piper or
Cessna, made use of a common push-pull control for throttle, mixture,
propeller pitch, and carb heat, but they all have different shaped knobs on
them; and later versions also had different colors. The up/down toggle switch
for flaps and gear also have different shapes: flat handle for flaps, and a
wheeled handle for gear. And so on.

